# ACC network on Spectrum



## hawk521 (Aug 6, 2008)

Spectrum activated the new "ACC Network" on channel 388 on August 22. The channel shows correctly on the Spectrum supplied DVR program guide. But on my Tivo Bolt Vox the channel guide shows channel 388 as the "Big 10 Channel". Tuning to 388 on either DVR correctly shows the ACC content - but on the Tivo I cannot setup shows to record because it continues to show the Big 10 Channel program listings in the guide.

I forced my Tivo to reload all channels (took about 20 minutes) and yet it continues to show the Big 10 guide info on channel 388.

Will this self-correct at some point?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

On my Bolt on Verizon FiOS the guide for ACCN shows "title not available" in 30 minute increments.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It may but you should fill out the lineup form on the TiVo website.

Report a Lineup Issue

They may catch it. Or someone else may report it but the safest method is to report it yourself.


----------



## hawk521 (Aug 6, 2008)

TonyD79 said:


> It may but you should fill out the lineup form on the TiVo website.


Done. The website indicated 5-7 days to fix. I certainly hope it is quicker. I suppose I can manually record a few games if necessary...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hawk521 said:


> Done. The website indicated 5-7 days to fix. I certainly hope it is quicker. I suppose I can manually record a few games if necessary...


Mine came in just before the launch. I did a submit two days earlier. I can't tell if they responded to my submission or another. I've seen most done in about 3 to 4 days. There is a game on Thursday.


----------



## stebak (Aug 1, 2016)

I just spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum. They said the ACC network is not available over a data card and they gave me a price that included a DVR. They honestly said I had to pitch my Tivo to get ACC Network. I told them that was a non starter, I will pay more to buy it over hulu or youtube, or optionally, I believe a local station will broadcast the games and I can cut the tv cord all together. Please let me know if anyone out there gets it working.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

stebak said:


> I just spent an hour on the phone with Spectrum. They said the ACC network is not available over a data card and they gave me a price that included a DVR. They honestly said I had to pitch my Tivo to get ACC Network. I told them that was a non starter, I will pay more to buy it over hulu or youtube, or optionally, I believe a local station will broadcast the games and I can cut the tv cord all together. Please let me know if anyone out there gets it working.


The only games on local stations would be on ABC or nbc for notre dame. Games that are on ACCN will not be simulcast.


----------



## mlbrowninsc (Feb 11, 2018)

Here in Cincinnati they told me the channel is not available until sept 6th. Doesn’t even show up in their app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

I am in Upstate SC with Spectrum (legacy Charter). We are trying to watch the Clemson game on my channel 341 - ACCN and I am getting the not authorized V58 error. I have the highest tier Gold package. In chatting with Spectrum, they say I have an older bundled package that does not include this channel. To get it, I will have to have my package migrated. Has anyone had to go through this, and if you did, did you lose any channels and how did it affect your bill?


----------



## JKR123 (Feb 11, 2019)

Update - I just got off the phone with Spectrum and they were actually going to lower my bill if they switch my package off of the legacy plan, but I have to get a new modem with making the switch. I asked him about the cable card issue mentioned in an earlier post (that you can’t receive ACCN via cable cards) but he didn’t know for sure the answer. He did say I would lose some channels in making the switch but didn’t readily know which ones. Until I know for sure what my impacts will be, I told him to hold off on upgrading me because once the change is made I will not be able to change back to the old plan. He is supposed to get back to me after he researches this further.


----------

